# Demagnetizer



## DPittman (Jun 25, 2020)

Years ago I bought this little gadget that I thought would be handy in the shop for magnetizing and demagnetizing screw drivers. It works ok for adding magnetizism to screw drivers but its lousy for removing it.  Sometimes I want a driver to hold onto a screw and sometimes it's aggravating.  I just recently saw a YouTube tip where the guy just passed the screw driver shank through the energized forks of an electric soldering iron. I just tried it and it works like a dream.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 25, 2020)

That demagnetized it?  Great tip, I hate my magnetized screw drivers.  Will never buy another one again.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 25, 2020)

More on great tips, check these videos out.  Bill











save your old micro wave motors - not the best sound but you get the idea


----------

